# تعدين الدهب



## hocine.ogarss (10 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف يتم استخلاص معدن الدهب من خام السيليكاهل ممكن استخلاصه بالسيانيدمع العلم ان السيليكا تتفاعل مع الماء وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gamalxrf (20 يونيو 2020)

مين قال ان السيلكا تتفاعل مع الماء .....لو عاوز تفصل الذهب عن السيلكا طريقة حمض الهيدروفلوريك وحسب كمية السليكا ايضا


----------

